# Join the Cannibal-Family



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Schönen guten Tag! Salve tutolo! Buenos diaz!

Wir suchen noch ein paar verrückte aber liebenswerte Hordespieler, die sich unserem Haufen anschließen wollen. Wer wir sind und was wir machen, will ich euch hier in ein paar Sätzen erklären (:

*Der Cannibal Cooking Club*

Der CCC wurde im Mai 2009 von meinem Freund Rasco und mir auf dem Server Blutkessel (PVP) ins Leben gerufen. Zu unseren Hauptzielen gehört es, den Server komplett auf den Kopf zu stellen und Dinge zu erreichen, auf die andere erst gar nicht kommen würden. Wir sind ein schmackhafter Haufen an Spielern zwischen 18 und 43 Jahren, welche neben Job, Familie und Freunden in der World of Warcraft einfach nur Spaß haben wollen.

*Unsere Ziele (erreicht und unerreicht):*

-T0, T0,5, T1, T2 und T2,5 voll bekommen
-Oldschoolinstanzen für Ruf rocken (Hydraxianer, Stamm der Zandalari, Brut Nozdormu etc etc)
-Täglich alle möglichen Mountbosse abholzen (Tdm hero, Sethekk hero, ZG, Turm hero, Kara)
-Unnötige Haustiere farmen (Raremobs klatschen, Raptoren schnetzeln, Tdm latschen)
-Hardcore-Titel-Farming (Jenkins, Ruftitel, etc etc)
-Erfolgsbelohnungen abstauben (Red Protodrake, Stinktier, Rehkitz, Familiar, etc)
-Eine Spielergemeinschaft aufzubauen, die zum Fressen ist. *nom nom nom*

*Unsere Nebenbeschäftigungen:*

-Heroics rocken - sowohl für Ruf, als auch für Marken & Rezepte
-Twinken, weils Spaß macht!
-10er-Instanzen rocken

*Unsere Ziele, sind Dinge, welche zu Cataclysm-Zeiten noch denselben Wert haben wie zu heutigen!*

*Und das sucht der Cannibal Cooking Club*

Schätzomativ 5-6 Hordespieler die sich dazu bereit erklären mit uns bis ans Ende der virtuellen Welt zu gehen (was atm wohl Eiskrone ist) und welche sowohl in guten als auch in schlechten Zeiten Spaß haben.

*Das solltet ihr haben:*

-Euer geistiges Alter sollte dem eines erwachsenen gleichen, insofern ises uns dann auch egal wenn ihr unter 18 seid. Ihr solltet Spaß verstehen können und genausoviel einstecken wie austeilen können.

-Ingametechnisch wären Oldschool-Raid-Erfahrungen von Vorteil, weil wir als Spieler seit Classiczeiten eigentlich nie was erklären müssen. Falls ihr diese nicht habt, müsst ihr halt gut zuhörn ;p

-Teamspeak! Verrückte Menschen brauchen verrückte Gespräche (:

-Toleranz gegenüber anderen Spielern. Unsere Gilde beherbergt ein Musketierprinzip (einer für alle - alle für einen)

__

Ihr könnt bei uns auf Stufe 1 anfangen (solange es kein Twink is der nur 1x im Monat gespielt wird)
wir helfen euch auch gerne diesen hoch zu leveln.

Ihr könnt zu uns transferieren - oder auch einfach nen ollen DK auf 55 erstellen :}

Ihr könnt auch probetechnisch vorbeigucken -> und im Nachhinein transferieren falls euch die Gilde nach ein paar Tagen zusagt.
__


Liebe Grüße und hoffend auf gleich viele Anschriften wie vor 4 Monaten:

Xara (Sancaria/Belphega)
__

*Bewerbungen via PM, hier im Thread, im Forum www.cannibalcooking.de oder ingame.*


----------



## Maxugon (1. September 2009)

Woah , erstmal einen Twink erstellen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Neuen main meinte ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (2. September 2009)

^^ LoL.


----------



## Fif (2. September 2009)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das klingt wirklich sehr interessant, aber wie sieht das bei euch aufm server mit pvp aus? Also open und bg's. Werd mir aber auf jeden fall heut nachmittag erstmal nen twink erstellen und gucken ob jmd von euch on ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis denn dann

     Fif


----------



## Belphega (2. September 2009)

Huhu (:

Also PvPtechnisch siehts recht gut aus.
Bis aufs neue BG wird eigentlich das meiste von der Horde gewonnen.
Wir habn auch 2-3 Leute in der Gilde die regelmäßig PvP machen, mit vollem Gladiset usw (:

BG's gehn immer recht schnell auf. Wartezeiten gibts kaum, außer man will als Gruppe joinen.

Gruppen für Tausendwinter stehen stets.
Und die Horde hat Tausendwinter immer ^^.. also Archa usw is ständig drin.


----------



## Belphega (9. September 2009)

push it (:


----------



## Xendarox (10. September 2009)

heyho!!

Klingt ja super die Beschreibung, genau sowas such ich!

Da ich nach ner langen Pause wieder anfange kommt das gerade zur richtigen Zeit!
Soll heissen, ich komm heut abend mal on und probier euch zu kontaktieren!

Greetz Xenda


----------



## Cruysen (10. September 2009)

Huhu ihr Kannibalen! 
an wen kann man sich denn da im Spiel bei euch wenden?
Ihr mögt auch Wiedereinsteiger?
Würde gerne mal wieder in MC als Bombe den halben Raid umbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß Cruysen


----------



## Belphega (14. September 2009)

Hallo! (:
Mo-Fr ab 16.30 bei einem der Chars aus meiner Signatur.
Vorher optional auch bei Andromat oder Slash.

Einfach sagen, dass es mit der Belphega abgesprochn is q:

Btw: Als Bombe den Raid umbringen? ;D
Klingt ja verlockend.. aber auf Stufe 80 is das schon recht schwer. Hehe




Cruysen schrieb:


> Huhu ihr Kannibalen!
> an wen kann man sich denn da im Spiel bei euch wenden?
> Ihr mögt auch Wiedereinsteiger?
> Würde gerne mal wieder in MC als Bombe den halben Raid umbringen
> ...


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Suchen 1-2 Tanks!
Pala & Krieger bestenfalls.

Du levelst hoch - wir equipen dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Suchen immer noch 2-3 Leute ;}


----------



## Belphega (21. September 2009)

*Suchen momentan für unsere 10er-Marken-Speedruns:

2 Tanks
1 Heal (bestenfalls Priester/Druide)

DD: Jäger, DK's, Moonkins, Shadowpriests.*

Wir bieten:
Schnelle, whipefreie 10er-Clearruns (in Ulduar kommen Whipes vor ;})
Eine gemütlichce und dennoch professionelle Gemeinschaft
Extremen Zusammenhalt innerhalb der Gilde

Von Obsi10-Naxx25 brauchen wir kein Equipment mehr - also haben wir gut Zeit euch vorerst zu equippen.
__

Desweiteren nehmen wir immer noch neue Leute auf (:
Neu-Anfänger, Wiedereinsteiger, alte Hasen -> wir warten auf euch!


----------



## Morsom (21. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Suchen momentan für unsere 10er-Marken-Speedruns:
> 
> 2 Tanks
> 1 Heal (bestenfalls Priester/Druide)
> ...



Zu welchen (Uhr-)Zeiten raidet ihr denn? Und habt ihr bestimmte Tage dafür?


----------



## Belphega (22. September 2009)

Morsom schrieb:


> Zu welchen (Uhr-)Zeiten raidet ihr denn? Und habt ihr bestimmte Tage dafür?



100%ig ist: Kein Wochenend-Tag, ergo kein Freitag & Samstag. Sonntag wird auch eher vermieden.
Montag-Donnerstag ab ~17.30/18.00 je nachdem wann die Leute nachhause kommen (: wir redn u ns da immer zusammen.


----------



## Bannkreis (23. September 2009)

Hört sich sehr intressant an. an wen könnt ich mich heute abend melden wen ihr noch jemand sucht? würde gern mal horde zocken und weg von meinem alten server.


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

alter hase meldet sich und möchte sich die gilde ma ankucken was spricht dagegen?^^


----------



## Belphega (23. September 2009)

Bannkreis schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr intressant an. an wen könnt ich mich heute abend melden wen ihr noch jemand sucht? würde gern mal horde zocken und weg von meinem alten server.



Hallo und schönen Nachmittag (:

Wir haben in den letzten Tagen nen ziemlichen Schwung an neuen Leuten dazubekommen.
Glücklicherweise konnten wir nach mehreren TS-Gesprächen feststellen, dass sie bestens zu unserem Haufen passen - somit haben wir jetzt auch wieder ne standfeste, equipmenttaugliche und verrückte Stammgruppe für Speedruns durch diverse 10er-Instanzen.

Bannkreis, du kannst gerne bei uns vorbeischaun.
Ich selber, bin heute ab 16.20 online. Ab 18.00 wird geraidet, weil wir einen Vergelter durch Naxx ziehn wolln. Der braucht noch Marken ;}

Von Vorteil wäre es, wenn du eventuell ein paar Sätzchen auf www.cannibalcooking.de hinterlassen könntest, falls du dich für unsere Gilde entscheidest.

Momentan leveln noch 2 weitere einen neuen Charakter rauf. Wenn du noch heute vorbei kommst, freuen sie sich bestimmt wenn du dich ihnen anschließt (:


Liebe Grüße.


Edit sagt:
Melden könntest du dich dann bei einen meiner Chars aus der Signatur.
Bin ziemlich sicher mit Sancaria online (:


----------



## Rio91 (23. September 2009)

test


----------



## Belphega (1. Oktober 2009)

PdK10 Firsttry down
Sartharion 3 Adds im ersten Run nach zahlreichen Whipes down ^^

Suchen dringend Healpriester!


----------

